# Yahoo- Anita's 'WMTY' Blog: Does Your Bra Fit? (KOCO 5 Oklahoma City)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If thereâ€™s one thing thatâ€™s been largely debated over time for women, itâ€™s the use of a bra. The doctor from the Oklahoma Breast Care Center that we spoke to for tonightâ€™s What Matters to You says that more than anything women wear bras for comfort (aka support)â€¦not physical health.View the full article


----------

